
Show HN: CreatorPool, a database of bloggers interested in sponsorship - ivanwakeup
https://creatorpool.net
======
ivanwakeup
Hey guys,

Was hoping to get your thoughts on CreatorPool, a tool i've built to help
product makers discover online content creators interested in sponsorship.
Right now, I allows creators to sign up manually and I also analyze specific
domains to scrape creators that might be interested.

The tool is based around the ability to simply search the content creator
database and export creators that you're interested in.

Any thoughts/comments/critiques would be greatly appreciated!

